# "nous n'avons pas pu creer de partition..."



## Legnano (18 Mars 2016)

bonjour.
Je cherche à installer win 8.1sur mon mbp mi 2009 (mbp 5.5)
Dans l'utilitaire windows, après le formatage en ntfs, j'ai le message d'erreur :"nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser..."
J'ai lu que la présence de volume usb pouvait poser ce problème. Or mon support d’installation est une clef usb. 
A la place du superdrive, j'ai un deuxième disque. celui ci peut il poser problème?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Legnano (19 Mars 2016)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'était bien la présence d'un deuxième disque dur qui bloquait le processus


----------

